# New Member - It's Here



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, its here!!!! The PDI went well. I am still attempting to digest all I've learned. Sorry about the prior rant. Tomorrow morning I'll re-hitch and back her in. We'll set our at home camp site then.

The tow from the dealer to home was about 10 miles, mostly highway. It towed like a dream behind the expy.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SAAAAAWWWWEEEETTTTTTTT!!

...now, let the mods begin!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! Now you're talkin'.

See y'all at the rally??

Mark


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Congrats! Now you're talkin'.
> 
> See y'all at the rally??
> 
> Mark


Thanks again! We are still working on the kids schedule...

FYI...I'm excited that I was actually able to maneuver the camper all the way down the narrow driveway and around to its parking space. I had to move the play/tree house about two feet because the rope ladder arm stuck out just enough to get in the way. Anyone watching would have had a chuckle as it took a number of attempts...and about 20 minutes. Anyway...the shore power chord easily reaches. I have a cable splitter on the outside of the house that I just thought of, that I think will work. The water faucet is not too far away. I thought I'd go out there to see if my wireless will work. Say, I may have a new home office. I think we're set.

We'll be popping up the pop up for one of the last times (except to sell it) to transfer stuff. I'll looking for a small LCD TV as out old TV/VCR combo is too tall for the spot. My first mod will be the LCD mounting bracket.

The 11 yr old DD is out there right now taking a nap in it. The 14 yr old DS is at his OA ordeal and will likely want to sleep out there tonight.

It's a fun time here.


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep. Got Wireless connection!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That all sounds great! Have a wonderful time and let the modding begin!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations. I know all too well how happy the whole family is. It is so EXCITING!

You might want to start a log book with the list of camping trips, nights in it, miles on tires and any mods you make!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Camper Louise said:


> Congratulations. I know all too well how happy the whole family is. It is so EXCITING!
> 
> You might want to start a log book with the list of camping trips, nights in it, miles on tires and any mods you make!!!
> 
> Enjoy!


Great Idea! I'll get and keep a log book.

Mods have begun. We've got cable from the house. New LCD TV which will do double duty in the kitchen, is on the diner table, waiting for me to mount the bracket. Stuff moved over from the pop up. Photos of the clean pop up taken ready to be posted in our ad(s). Getting other vehicles in and out of the driveway is tight with two trailers. Its a good thing that we're more than a year away from having another driver.

I've spent way too much time here looking at mods! I am keeping a list, though.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Modding!! oh yeah, and happy camping too!


----------

